# chunei..really this works?



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok, enlighten me. I am fascinated by these carriers but am not really understanding how this would be comfy.

Isn't this going to be really hot? Is my front pretty much covered by cloth? How does the weight end of on my torso and not shoulders? Help a person who can't get one in real life without ordering...

on a side note: torso carriers in general, how comfy are they? examples of purchasable items? I really would love to try one and I would love it if they came in awesome fabrics etc.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Muahahaha./...you came to the RIGHT place!
I am ALLLLLLLLLLLLL about the Chunei's!









First off...I suggest you check out my blog, I have a LOT of posts about chunei's...I also am expecting 3 new ones, one is a mesh chunei for the summer heat! (My blog link is blow)...it'll probably answer alot of your questions!

Now, as par thyn questions...

*"I am fascinated by these carriers but am not really understanding how this would be comfy."*
I'm sorta confused by this statement...can you clarify? Is it the shape? fit? what?
Once I know what you mean I can explain...

*Isn't this going to be really hot? Is my front pretty much covered by cloth?*

well, one of the reasons why Chunei are sooo popular is they don't do the "muffin top" that other SSC's are prone to do...also, they are quite supportive and comfortable because they are shaped like a vest, sot he support is throughout.
If your worried about heat...Woori makes a Seersucker summer chunei and Baby Comfort (I-phy...long name) makes a Mesh summer chunei.

You can buy both (and other chunei) from Jen at TheKoreanBaby.blogspot.com
hahaha, No I don't work for her, but she has the best selection and the prices are decent...

*How does the weight end of on my torso and not shoulders? Help a person who can't get one in real life without ordering...*

Okay, have you ever tried a shoulderless torso carry? I.e. a Kanga or a Podaegi carry? There is no weight on your shoulders and the child straddles your waist/torso? Thats basically what a chunei does. A chunei is sorta a "modernization" of the classical wide blanket podaegi...so the function and feel is essentially the same, but with the ease of straps-which when a chunei is worn properly and snug enough, there shouldnt be any weight on your shoulders...and ofcourse the stylish appeal of the chunei.

Now, take a normal SSC like a Patapum or an Ergo (2 I've used before)...the childs weight is lower on your body and the childs weight is on the shoulder straps...now, for me...I'm not that small, but I find a normal SSC to throw my balance off completely and I can really feel the childs weight on my shoulders. Another plus is, in a chunei the child can peer over your shoulder.

My son is a toddler...like 14lbs and really, the one 3 carriers I feel comfy having him on my back in...is a chunei, a wide blanket podaegi and a ring sling and I know other mamas w/ even older toddlers who find them comfy. They also work for newborns as well, some brands are very lightweight and offer support pads, others have a stiff inner panel to support a newborn or a sleeping toddler...

*on a side note: torso carriers in general, how comfy are they? examples of purchasable items? I really would love to try one and I would love it if they came in awesome fabrics etc.*

About comfort of torso carriers...I think they are very comfy...they can be difficult to keep up at times, but overall...to me are very comfy. If you like having your shoulders free of your childs weight its the way to go.

Again, Jen has the best selection...she can also special order other brands of Chunei from OTHER producers...such as "Pognae" and many many many more. Chunei are really popular in Korea so the selection is massive!

I hope I've helped...do check out my blog though and PM me for any more questions...


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

The blog is super-helpful! I am checking out the pictures etc.

It just looks like all of that cloth would really be irritating! Does it feel tight? Is there shifting? What type of clothing can you wear underneath? How do you wear a coat?

still looking, I may just have to get one to try it out...


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lula* 
The blog is super-helpful! I am checking out the pictures etc.

It just looks like all of that cloth would really be irritating! Does it feel tight? Is there shifting? What type of clothing can you wear underneath? How do you wear a coat?

still looking, I may just have to get one to try it out...

well...
They feel sorta like a snug vest, not uncomfortable or anything like that-just "different"...if you've ever used a Korean wide blanket Podaegi it's sorta similar in feel. You adjust the fit, so it fits snug-obviously so your child stays in safe, but not tight.

To me, its not irritating and they are like super popular in S. Korea, so it's def not just me that thinks they are nice carriers...plus they have quite a following over on TBW.

You can wear any kind of clothing you normally wear...though a easily adjustable one is better when going from coat/jacket or indoor clothing...so go for chuneis w/ webbing on the straps...like a Baby Comfort or a Espoir. I'm sure there r others but I dont know off the top of my head. A iHosa or a Pognae can be harder to adjust as it has self-fabric and not webbing on the straps.

There are some very inexpensive ones out there...such as Woori and Espoir (around $50) , maybe try one of those first...if your not sure and they do resell well on TBW.

let me know if you need more info...


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a chunei and like it a lot. It's tough to get it adjusted...I'm not sure mine really is adjusted totally correct. The thing I LOVE about my chunei is that I never have to put the baby down to put it on. I found this a plus for a high needs fussy baby. And it's super snuggly for the baby with the fabric wrapped all around. You can do front, back and hip very easily.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
I have a chunei and like it a lot. It's tough to get it adjusted...I'm not sure mine really is adjusted totally correct. The thing I LOVE about my chunei is that I never have to put the baby down to put it on. I found this a plus for a high needs fussy baby. And it's super snuggly for the baby with the fabric wrapped all around. You can do front, back and hip very easily.

Can I ask you...what kind of chunei do you have? Some are easier to adjust than others. But yeah they r great becos you don't need to put the baby down to put them in it.
Also...how do you do a hip carry in one? I have like 3 new ones and would love to try that.


----------



## Kyla (Feb 20, 2006)

Have you ever tried nursing in it? Is it easier/harder/comparable to nursing with the ergo? Also do you know anywhere that I can see pictures of nursing babies in a chunei? I'm currently trying to decide between a chunei and an Ergo and it looks like nursing might be the deciding factor.

Kyla


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

First, I have a ihosa denim chunei and it does get easier to adjust as it gets more used. I adjusted it last night and think I got a better fit. Second, on hosausa.com site there is the instruction video the lady made and she briefly shows how to do a hip carry, in a nutshell you take one arm out and shift the carrier to the hip. She also mentioned that that is the position she nurses in. I have never nursed in my chunei...but I can imagine undoing the chunei, nursing my child in my lap, then putting the baby back in the chunei without ever totally thaking the chunei off or putting my baby down.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Ooohh OK, so the hipcarry is for nursing. ah, I get it.

I never nursed when out and ds self-weaned at 12months anyway.

To Kyla...really the Ergo and a Chunei (any brand) are quite different...in feel, looks and support...so you really need to decide what your looking for in a carrier and go from there.


----------



## AGlimmeringHope (Apr 11, 2007)

Jumping in really quick: In my espior and baby comfort chuneis I nurse by loosening the shoulder straps and lowering baby to breastfeeding level, just like I would in an ergo or mei tai. In my iHOSA knockoff from ebay I slide the shoulder strap down onto my arm on the side I'm going to nurse on and just lean baby over so I'm cradling them with that arm while they nurse. The iHOSA knockoff isn't great for nursing, but it is easier to fold into a diaper bag than the espior (too much padding to fold down!) or even the mesh baby comfort (even with the padding removed). You can nurse in it, but for ease and modesty reasons if I knew I would need to nurse while out I would choose my baby comfort or espoir chuneis.


----------

